# Autocruise door hinges



## 102551 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a 2003 Autocruise Starblazer, the problem is that on the door into the accommodation, the bottom hinge seized and fractured, when I went to the local dealer they couldn't find any spares from Swift. Apparently the door was made by a French company who have gone bust and the hinge is unique. Which is no help to me. 
The Motorhome is not yet 6 years old and I can't get spares to repair it, anybody know anywhere I can get spares from or any advice.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Tonystoon,

We do struggle sometimes to get parts for Autocruise as we got very little information when we took over the company. That said if we can we will try and help.

If you can send me a picture of the door and hinge I will try to help find it, [email protected]

Regards
Andy


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I understand that all Autocruise spares were sold to O'Leary Motorhomes in Beverley, tel no 01482 868632.

May be worth giving them a call

Peter


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Autocruise Starspirit Habitation door hinge*

See my earlier posts and pictures I have same problem let me know if you resolve it.

Geoff


----------

